# Take Boogie Board to Oahu?



## Darlene (Oct 9, 2008)

We leave Saturday for Oahu.  We have had short visits in the past to Oahu and then went on to another island, but never a full week.  We plan to go to the PCC, and snorkel. What are the waves like this time of year?  Should we bring our boogie board?  We're flying Delta which has a one bag/person limit.  We usually take a bag / person and the boogie board bag with a cooler, and sometimes our shortie wetsuits.  Is it worth it?
Darlene


----------



## UWSurfer (Oct 10, 2008)

There are lots of rental stands on the beach in Wakiki, or you can purchase a board for about $35 from the local Costco.   I don't know if surf is up or down now, but when we were there in the spring, waves didn't offer real long rides in Wakiki.  Surfing was fair to good though.


----------



## falmouth3 (Oct 10, 2008)

If it were me, I'd leave the board home and rent one if the waves suited me.  Why lug that thing around, and possibly pay a lot to put it on the plane (don't forget the fees are for each way) when you can rent one inexpensively?

Sue


----------



## cigarboo (Oct 10, 2008)

They also sell boogie boards at the many ABC stores. The kids sizes, I remember them being $15-20. Adult size may have been around $35 or so. We brought ours from home and what a pain it was to have the extra oddsize baggage. We have younger children, so it would have been better to just buy in Hawaii, rather than have the extra thing to worry about. Have fun!


----------



## falmouth3 (Oct 10, 2008)

It could also be the case that people are buying them there and leaving them at the resort.  You could check with the resort and see if they have any "loaners".  I got a styrofoam cooler on loan last month when we were in Sedona last month.  Granted, it was a $2 cooler, vs. an expensive board but you never know.   

Sue


----------



## nonutrix (Oct 10, 2008)

The Walmart near the Ala Moana Mall has boogie boards from about $9.99 up.  In fact they have some of the best selections of swim and snorkle gear at the best prices I have seen anywhere.  I was amazed that I had found items in Hawaii that were cheaper than we have at home!  The only way I would consider renting anything on the beach would be if it was physically impossible to get to the Walmart.

nonutrix


----------



## hibbeln (Oct 10, 2008)

The WalMarts in Hawaii are incredible.  I scuba dive and have found dive quality masks/fins etc there that are only sold in dive shops back here....and boy were they cheaper at WalMart!

Unless it is a really, really good boogie board and you are really, really good boogie boarders, I would leave it at home and get one at Long's, ABC, or WalMart once you get there.  The ones that everyone are talking about are typically the nylon fabric covered, foam core ones.  Honestly, we've never needed anything better than that, but then we're not pro-boarders or ready for the X-Games.  And we've always left them behind at our resorts also, so do check before buying!   Also, we've had as much fun or more with our kids just body surfing (boogie boarding without the board).  So if the waves aren't huge.....!


----------



## Darlene (Oct 10, 2008)

We actually bought all of our boogie boards from the Costco the first time we ever went to Hawaii - 10 years ago.  Now with the new baggage rules, I agree that it's just not worth the hassle.  I agree with nonutrix & hibbeln - Walmart is great and we will probably make a stop there before we go to Costco.  I think my daughter would rather surf anyway( if the waves aren't too big), which we would have to rent her a board anyway.
Thanks -
Darlene


----------



## LisaRex (Oct 10, 2008)

We bought boogie boards at the Star Market right in front of Kaanapali Shores for $9.99 each.


----------



## wa.mama (Oct 10, 2008)

If you love boogie boarding like we do, you may want to bring your boards and fins.  Several years ago we purchased a board bag that fits 3 boards and 3 pairs of boogie fins for about $69.  The airlines have always counted it as one piece of luggage and we don't have to deal with the suboptimal boards at the local discount store.  We also stuff last minute dirty laundry in it on the way back.  Great bag.


----------



## Darlene (Oct 10, 2008)

We have a great bag and nice boards, but it would be an additional $50 to take them.  If I knew that the surf would be good, I wouldn't hesitate. 
Darlene


----------



## easyrider (Oct 11, 2008)

wa.mama said:


> If you love boogie boarding like we do, you may want to bring your boards and fins.  Several years ago we purchased a board bag that fits 3 boards and 3 pairs of boogie fins for about $69.  The airlines have always counted it as one piece of luggage and we don't have to deal with the suboptimal boards at the local discount store.  We also stuff last minute dirty laundry in it on the way back.  Great bag.



We like our own gear too, especially our snorkels.


----------

